# ghostbusters la fan film



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

http://www.daveschool.com/

check this out you guys mght like it. its real short but fun. the also did a c.g.i. lego batman film with the adam west as the bat and mark hamill as the joker.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

DAVE School is pretty neat. I've seen them at comic cons the last two years. 
That GB movie is pretty funny.


----------

